# BLUE LOWRIDER FOR SALE. NEED IT GONE ASAP



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

TTT..


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

wher you at


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

PALM SPRINGS CA


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn that's a steal!


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

:dunno: TTT


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Mar 2 2011, 11:03 AM~19996945
> *:dunno:  TTT
> *


how much 2 ship 2 dallas texas 75253


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Mar 1 2011, 05:50 PM~19991653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good deal, nice bike


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

42001?


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT..


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

nobody wants a lowrider bike...


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@Mar 10 2011, 10:27 AM~20058760
> *nobody wants a lowrider bike...
> *


 :0


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT......


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

more info on parts and condition? Are the chrome parts new, used? Hows the body work?

Thanks


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

how much shipped 2 dallas texas 75253 he not responding 2 my messaqes


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

any...TTT


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

any...TTT


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

any...TTT


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT............


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

HOW MUCH JUST THE FRAME


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

How much shipped to 77995?


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

how much shiped to rio rancho NM 87124


----------



## sandiego619lowride (Jan 2, 2011)

how much would you charge with shipping to oregon zip code 97086


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

Mayne IHit Thiss Dude Up Numerous Of Times && Nothing He Never Hits Meh Up!


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Also got another frame and parts il let everything go for 550 obo...


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

just the bike $350....and the frame $100...and the bike cylinders and other stuff $100.....or everything $550 obo


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Will you take 275 and Ill pick it up on Saturday!


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTMFT....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil 760roadmaster_@May 25 2011, 07:53 PM~20629530
> *just the bike $350....and the frame $100...and the bike cylinders and other stuff $100.....or everything $550 obo
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

bBUMB...


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Will u part it


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT 350 OBO.....SERIOUS OFFERS:dunno:


----------



## lowlife83 (Jan 20, 2009)

are those hydrualics cylinders sorry for askin....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*Nice Price..*:thumbsup:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT.......


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

How much. I live close


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

FOR THE BIKE $350


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

How much if shipped to Albuquerque 87121?


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

Wedo 505 said:


> How much if shipped to Albuquerque 87121?


PM SENT


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

lil 760roadmaster said:


> PM SENT


pm replied


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT:dunno:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Call me. 909 258 5959 if u got it still after 5pm today


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

let me kow homie.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I WANT TO GET IT FOR MY NEPHEW AS A WELCOME TO CALI GIFT. HE LIVESS ON MAUI ND HES 3YEARS OLD ND ALL HE SAYS '' WEN AM I GOIN TO GET MY OWN LOW-RIDER BIKEY ND TAKE IT ND SHOW IT LIKE U''


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

You willing to ship to 28466?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I WILL PICK IT YUP HOMIE. FER GET SHIPPIN IT OUT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DO U STILL GOT IT?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE THIS BIKE DONT NEED TO BE GONE THAT BAD.:dunno:


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

TTT........


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## lil 760roadmaster (Jan 27, 2011)

BUMB


----------

